# Can you Name Three Actual Facts about Darwinism



## Seymour Flops (Mar 28, 2022)

Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?

Not "it's all real!" or "only stupid people ask that question!" or some other nonsense. 

Can you give me some true facts that we know about Darwinian evolution and how we know them?


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 28, 2022)

1) Living things adapt to their environment over long periods of time
2) Living things seek out features and advantages in mates to pass on to their offspring
3) Evolution happens over long periods of time and lead to survival of the fittest and most adaptable creatures of any given species.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 28, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> 1) Living things adapt to their environment over long periods of time
> 2) Living things seek out features and advantages in mates to pass on to their offspring
> 3) Evolution happens over long periods of time and lead to survival of the fittest and most adaptable creatures of any given species.


theres no proof evolution happens at all let alone over a long period of time,,


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 28, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> 1) Living things adapt to their environment over long periods of time
> 2) Living things seek out features and advantages in mates to pass on to their offspring
> 3) Evolution happens over long periods of time and lead to survival of the fittest and most adaptable creatures of any given species.







So you've seen these things happen over a long periods of time or is this one of those believe on faith because the great alter of scientific consensus kind of things says it's true?

*****CHUCKLE******


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 28, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 622679
> 
> So you've seen these things happen over a long periods of time or is this one of those believe on faith because the great alter of scientific consensus kind of things says it's true?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE******











						Darwin's finches - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Welcome to 7th grade. Children know more about this than you, apparently.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Mar 28, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?
> 
> Not "it's all real!" or "only stupid people ask that question!" or some other nonsense.
> 
> Can you give me some true facts that we know about Darwinian evolution and how we know them?


Stupidity is a genetic defect that ends up at a dead end.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 28, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Darwin's finches - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__





						Wikipedia:Wikipedia is not a reliable source - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 28, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Wikipedia is not a reliable source* for citations elsewhere on Wikipedia.

First sentence.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 28, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> 1) Living things adapt to their environment over long periods of time
> 2) Living things seek out features and advantages in mates to pass on to their offspring
> 3) Evolution happens over long periods of time and lead to survival of the fittest and most adaptable creatures of any given species.


1) and 3) are part of the theories of Darwinism.  They are not facts, or you would not have left out the part about "how we know them?"

2) is very interesting.  Can you give some examples, particularly among plants?  You can give some examples of an animal of one sex seeing a member of the opposite sex and seeking out a feature it notices that would be an advantage.  

Yes.  

One example each from animals and plants, if you please.

Don't forget about "how we know" that.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 28, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darwin's finches were all one species, who supposedly micro-evolved features to adapt to different conditions (no proof, but it's all speculation anyway).  

Darwinism is about *origin of species*.  It's in the title.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 28, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> 1) Living things adapt to their environment over long periods of time
> 2) Living things seek out features and advantages in mates to pass on to their offspring
> 3) Evolution happens over long periods of time and lead to survival of the fittest and most adaptable creatures of any given species.


It's been proven that adaptations can happen very quickly. Flying squirrels have stopped flying and started flying again over a period of a few decades. Thus, evolution as you understand it can happen quickly as well. The millions of year thing is just a copout because changing from one species to another has never been proven. And, how do you know a female Peacock is seeking out great tails so her children and grandchildren will have advantages. How would a peacock know this? Is a peacock as intelligent and smart as a scientist? The fact is, she's attracted to beauty and that's it.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Mar 28, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Darwin's finches were all one species, who supposedly micro-evolved features *to adapt to different conditions (no proof, but it's all speculation anyway). *
> 
> Darwinism is about *origin of species*.  It's in the title.


You just said it yourself. Adaptation over long periods of time, to meet their environment. Only the strong genes survived and passed-on.

I think we agree on this.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 28, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Darwin's finches - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I've read the book have you?

Darwin didn't see those finches change their coloring, beak size, or anything else, he only observed differences and made assumptions. That's not direct observation of seeing a species change that's only assuming that it does and basing a theory on that assumption. Therefore you base what you believe on things other people have told you to believe and let your faith in what they say guide you. Next you'll be telling me some bones of a fox sized creature that were found and believed to be millions of years old are the distant relative of a horse just because they have similarities in structure. Did you or anyone else alive or dead observe them changing into a modern day horse generation by generation and documenting that fact? I think not.

Sounds very similar to a religious belief to me.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Hollie (Mar 28, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?
> 
> Not "it's all real!" or "only stupid people ask that question!" or some other nonsense.
> 
> Can you give me some true facts that we know about Darwinian evolution and how we know them?


You would have learned them in 7th grade had you not been in the Jimmy Swaggert madrassah.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 28, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Darwin's finches were all one species, who supposedly micro-evolved features to adapt to different conditions (no proof, but it's all speculation anyway).
> 
> Darwinism is about *origin of species*.  It's in the title.


Hyper-religionism is about willful ignorance. It’s in the title.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 28, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> theres no proof evolution happens at all let alone over a long period of time,,


Except for the proof that it happens and over long periods of time.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 28, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> You just said it yourself. Adaptation over long periods of time, to meet their environment. Only the strong genes survived and passed-on.
> 
> I think we agree on this.


What if the environment changes quickly? There are cases of adaptations happening in short periods of time. The question for evolution is, can one species change into another? The answer is no. There is no proof that we developed from primordial soup.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 28, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> What if the environment changes quickly? There are cases of adaptations happening in short periods of time. The question for evolution is, can one species change into another? The answer is no. There is no proof that we developed from primordial soup.


One species changing into another is called speciation and there are many examples. So, you are incorrect.

Biological evolution being the process that accounts for the diversity of life on the planet is the best explanation for that result.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 28, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?
> 
> Not "it's all real!" or "only stupid people ask that question!" or some other nonsense.
> 
> Can you give me some true facts that we know about Darwinian evolution and how we know them?



You responded as best you can to another of your spam threads:

"_only stupid people ask that question!"_


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 29, 2022)

Hollie said:


> One species changing into another is called speciation and there are many examples. So, you are incorrect.
> 
> Biological evolution being the process that accounts for the diversity of life on the planet is the best explanation for that result.


Name one


----------



## para bellum (Mar 29, 2022)

Kingdom, phylum, class, order, family, genus, species.

These are labels created by humans to try to make order from chaos. The Linnaean system of classification predates genetics, and has been supplanted in biology by the cladistic system based on genomic analysis.

"Darwinism" is also a label- there is no science of "Darwinism". It's usually used as a perjorative, but these statements are not grounded in science- they are grounded in labels.

Yes, biological evolution is real. Yes, all life on earth shares a common ancestor. The chirality of DNA, and the large group of common genetic sequences shared by all life illustrates this.

The demand for eyewitness speciation is a relic of Linnaean taxonomy, it's not how biology is really viewed. When enough mutations in a species happen to warrant a new clade, a new clade is named. It doesn't mean a switch has been flipped, it's a cumulative series of changes.

It doesn't really mean anything- it's just a way of describing something that brings it down to a human level of understanding.

Life evolves, it changes. The fossil record shows that.

You want to disprove biological evolution? Find a fossil of a flowering plant that predates insects. That would put a stake through the heart of evolutionary theory since all flowering plants need insects for pollination.

The term "theory" in the scientific context does not imply uncertainty. Biological evolution is every bit as successful as Quantum Mechanics or General Relativity in it's ability to make predictions (and be disproved).

Also it does not speak to the origin of life- that is beyond the reach of evolution. Evolution only talks about how life has changed, not how it began.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?
> 
> Not "it's all real!" or "only stupid people ask that question!" or some other nonsense.
> 
> Can you give me some true facts that we know about Darwinian evolution and how we know them?


It is a theory
It is based on observation and study
It is NOT based on believing sole old guy with a beard sitting on a cloud waved everything into existence.

You're welcome


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> theres no proof evolution happens at all let alone over a long period of time,,


Got a dog?
What kind?
How is it that we can make different kinds of dogs through selective breeding of preferred traits?

Go think now little one.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?
> 
> Not "it's all real!" or "only stupid people ask that question!" or some other nonsense.
> 
> Can you give me some true facts that we know about Darwinian evolution and how we know them?


Yes.

Because I got a proper education.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 622679
> 
> So you've seen these things happen over a long periods of time or is this one of those believe on faith because the great alter of scientific consensus kind of things says it's true?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE******


Fossils...DUH


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Got a dog?
> What kind?
> How is it that we can make different kinds of dogs through selective breeding of preferred traits?
> 
> Go think now little one.


thats adaptation through breeding and environment not evolution,, they are all still dogs,,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> What if the environment changes quickly?


Then likely lots of species go extinct.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> 1) and 3) are part of the theories of Darwinism.  They are not facts, or you would not have left out the part about "how we know them?"
> 
> 2) is very interesting.  *Can you give some examples, particularly among plants?  *You can give some examples of an animal of one sex seeing a member of the opposite sex and seeking out a feature it notices that would be an advantage.
> 
> ...


Tangerines, Granny Delicious, Beefsteak tomatoes, White/Pink/Yellow roses...

Should I go one?

GEEZ.

Ever seen those videos of animals fighting to get a little some some?  Yeah...Bets critter wins.  Best critter gets to get with the girl.  Best critter gets to pass on its genes.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 29, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Name one


How about many?

References, citations and footnotes. 


			Observed Instances of Speciation
		





			Some More Observed Speciation Events
		





			CB910:  New species
		





			CA520:  "Origin of Species" on speciation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> So you've seen these things happen over a long periods of time or is this one of those believe on faith because the great alter of scientific consensus kind of things says it's true?


Only a simpleton thinks those are the only two options.

"Saw it with my eyes" vs. "Faith"..

You're like the average fool from the year 400.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 622741
> 
> I've read the book have you?
> 
> ...


Have you seen god?
How about Jeebers?
How about George Washington
The roman Empire.

NO?

Then obviously by your logic they never existed.

GEEZ


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 29, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> What if the environment changes quickly? There are cases of adaptations happening in short periods of time. The question for evolution is, can one species change into another? The answer is no. There is no proof that we developed from primordial soup.


There's more proof of that than there is of some dude on a cloud wishing everything into existence.

GEEZ


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> How about George Washington
> The roman Empire.


someone saw these and wrote about them at the time,,

no one has ever seen one kind of animal turn into another,kind,,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> There is no proof that we developed from primordial soup.


One can always spot the science illiterates right away.

"Proof" is for mathematics. Science deals in evidence. 

But, since you made the mistake of posting in the science section, you now get to meet the challenge that all scientists have to meet:

Tell us what that "proof" would look like, to you. Be specific.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Name one


Google one. Your mommy doesn't work here.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> It is a theory


*and also a fact.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 29, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> It is a theory
> It is based on observation and study
> It is NOT based on believing sole old guy with a beard sitting on a cloud waved everything into existence.
> 
> You're welcome


Good answer, seriously.

Those are really about the only factual things we can actually say about Darwinism.

I would nitpick that it isn't a "theory" in the scientific sense, but in the colloquial sense, people call it that.

 Bottom line is that there are no facts that support that "theory," (actually, a hypothetical model),which could not also fit in with intelligent design.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 29, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Good answer, seriously.
> 
> Those are really about the only factual things we can actually say about Darwinism.
> 
> ...


Soooo, you agree it's a theory but you insist it's not a ''theory''.

Your being befuddled about what you know nothing of puts you at an obvious disadvantage.


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 30, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?
> 
> Not "it's all real!" or "only stupid people ask that question!" or some other nonsense.
> 
> Can you give me some true facts that we know about Darwinian evolution and how we know them?


If you really wanted to know  you could research it in a heart beat. 

What youre really saying is "I'm a godbotherer and I don't believe any of it. Prove me wrong". 

Sound familiar???


----------



## Seymour Flops (Mar 30, 2022)

Colin norris said:


> If you really wanted to know  you could research it in a heart beat.
> 
> What youre really saying is "I'm a godbotherer and I don't believe any of it. Prove me wrong".
> 
> Sound familiar???


Yes, it does sound familiar.  It’s what Darwinists say when they have no idea what the idea they advocate means and how little evidence there is for it.

Darwinists who have faith in Darwinism, instead of confidence in the evidence say that.  So nearly every Darwinist says it.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 30, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Yes, it does sound familiar.  It’s what Darwinists say when they have no idea what the idea they advocate means and how little evidence there is for it.
> 
> Darwinists who have faith in Darwinism, instead of confidence in the evidence say that.  So nearly every Darwinist says it.


I guess there aren't many Darwinists at your Jimmy Swaggart prayer vigils.


----------



## Votto (Mar 30, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?
> 
> Not "it's all real!" or "only stupid people ask that question!" or some other nonsense.
> 
> Can you give me some true facts that we know about Darwinian evolution and how we know them?


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Then likely lots of species go extinct.


Doesn't answer the question...


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> How about many?
> 
> References, citations and footnotes.
> 
> ...


Seems pretty clear that there is no evidence of the original species changed into new creatures. Take the fish or flies example. They are calling the new outcome a new species. But, they are still fish and horseflies. There is no evidence that a horsefly can become a human being or a wolf or a duck. So, it's clear, it depends upon what your definition of a "species" is, is...  We are talking about evolution and nothing in these articles suggests that one creature became a new more advanced species like an ape to human.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 30, 2022)

Votto said:


>


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> There's more proof of that than there is of some dude on a cloud wishing everything into existence.
> 
> GEEZ


Technically, Moses was the first person with a tablet downloading data from the cloud...  
As I wrote to another in here, the difficulty seems to be defining "species" as an evolutionary proof. One dude posted references (something you don't do) that simply said species change to new species when sexual differences change but are still the same basic thing. As an example, certain fish that change mating habits and look different but are still fish. No evolution. Just adaptability. Same with bacteria and plants. Still bacteria and plants. Wolves looking different like dogs but still in the same species as a wolf. There is no evidence that a bacteria has evolved into a human being through the ape line.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> One can always spot the science illiterates right away.
> 
> "Proof" is for mathematics. Science deals in evidence.
> 
> ...


Any mathematician knows that math is the only pure 100% science. The science you refer to is based on interpretation of the evidence which is often tainted by one's ideology. This includes the belief of atheists and religious persons. Recently, this includes politics and social arguments like "what is the definition of a woman?" Even Disney is looking like evil has taken over. 
Prove that an ape evolved into a human?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Doesn't answer the question...


It absolutely does.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Any mathematician knows that math is the only pure 100% science. The science you refer to is based on interpretation of the evidence which is often tainted by one's ideology. This includes the belief of atheists and religious persons. Recently, this includes politics and social arguments like "what is the definition of a woman?" Even Disney is looking like evil has taken over.
> Prove that an ape evolved into a human?
> View attachment 623507


Vapid psychobabble ignored. No mathematician would ever say that, as math is not science. You are saying  very stupid and wrong things.

Humans are apes. Should I also prove cardinals evolved from birds?

See what happens, when you know nothing about a topic, but you talk about it anyway?

So, let's say you are asking for evidence (not "proof", don't say "proof", you embarrass yourself) that humans evolved from an earlier ape.

Happy to oblige. First, tell me what that evidence would look like.

And, go.

No more psychobabble. No more dancing and prancing. Tell me what some of that evidence might look like.

Be specific.

Prediction : you won't. You will pussy out .


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Fossils...DUH







Coulda' been anything.

The Eohippus definitely wasn't a horse and you have no definitive proof that it did anything but go extinct because there aren't any of them wandering around today.

Are you sure it didn't have a long pointed horn on its forehead?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> It absolutely does.


Nope! You shared info on adaptation, not evolution.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Vapid psychobabble ignored. No mathematician would ever say that, as math is not science. You are saying  very stupid and wrong things.
> 
> Humans are apes. Should I also prove cardinals evolved from birds?
> 
> ...


Cardinals are birds. Not new species.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Nope! You shared info on adaptation, not evolution.


What a dumb post. Adaptation is evolution.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Cardinals are birds. Not new species.


And humans are Apes.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Vapid psychobabble ignored. No mathematician would ever say that, as math is not science. You are saying  very stupid and wrong things.



*"Mathematics is the branch of science*, which deals with numbers, involves calculations and mainly focuses on the study of quantity, shapes, measurements etc. The greatest mathematician Benjamin Peirce defined math as “the science that draws the necessary conclusion." - Mathematics - What is Mathematics.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What a dumb post. Adaptation is evolution.


Nope. Evolution is apes becoming humans. Or, a tadpole becoming a dinosaur. Adaptation is just a fish becoming another fish in order to survive. Still a fish.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> *"Mathematics is the branch of science*, which deals with numbers, involves calculations and mainly focuses on the study of quantity, shapes, measurements etc. The greatest mathematician Benjamin Peirce defined math as “the science that draws the necessary conclusion." - Mathematics - What is Mathematics.


Whoever wrote that is wrong, and so are you. Mathematics is not science. Science uses the scientific method. Mathematics does not.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Evolution is apes becoming humans evolution is change. The theory of evolution states that all species of rose from a common ancestor, via the mechanisms of evolution. You simply don't have any idea what you are talking about



Wrong. evolution is change. The theory of evolution states that all species arose from a common ancestor, via the mechanisms of evolution. You simply don't have any idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Whoever wrote that is wrong, and so are you. Mathematics is not science. Science uses the scientific method. Mathematics does not.


Science draws necessary conclusions to support their ideology, even if they are wrong. Mathematics does not conclude things wrong. A perfect science.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Science draws necessary conclusions to support their ideology, even if they are wrong. Mathematics does not conclude things wrong. A perfect science.


Mathematics is not science. Sorry. You know nothing about either mathematics or science.

So, enough of your embarrasisng nonsense. Back to the question:

You demand to be spoonfed evidence that humans evolved from earlier, distinct species.

Okay. Happy to oblige. But first:

What would that evidence look like? Describe one example. Or, a few.

Scientists and normal people have no problem answering this. Now, it's your turn.

And, go.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

(This is where the frauds always tap out)


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Technically, Moses was the first person with a tablet downloading data from the cloud...
> As I wrote to another in here, the difficulty seems to be defining "species" as an evolutionary proof. One dude posted references (something you don't do) that simply said species change to new species when sexual differences change but are still the same basic thing. As an example, certain fish that change mating habits and look different but are still fish. No evolution. Just adaptability. Same with bacteria and plants. Still bacteria and plants. Wolves looking different like dogs but still in the same species as a wolf. There is no evidence that a bacteria has evolved into a human being through the ape line.


Obviously you lack a clear understanding of categorization Here ya go.  You're welcome.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 30, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623584
> 
> Coulda' been anything.
> 
> ...


So mythological animals are your "proof" evolution is fake?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Wait, WAIT...Here's some more "proof" for you













None of these around but pretty sure evolution had nothing to do with it.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hollie (Mar 30, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Seems pretty clear that there is no evidence of the original species changed into new creatures. Take the fish or flies example. They are calling the new outcome a new species. But, they are still fish and horseflies. There is no evidence that a horsefly can become a human being or a wolf or a duck. So, it's clear, it depends upon what your definition of a "species" is, is...  We are talking about evolution and nothing in these articles suggests that one creature became a new more advanced species like an ape to human.


Seems pretty clear you're in denial. I gave you multiple references of instances of speciation and you failed to counter with anything but specious opinion. 

The most glaring bit of ineptitude about your understanding of science matters was the stereotypical religious extremist example of "one creature became a new more advanced species like an ape to human.'' As is so typical for fundamentalist Christians, your revulsion for science is typically connected with a complete lack of schooling on the matters of science. 

Evolution is not directional. It does not advance linearly or directionally from dumb to smart or from simple to complex. The impression you have that it does so literally reeks of something you were taught at your fundamentalist madrassah. If that is the case, you are promoting falsehoods on their behalf. Lay off the fundie creation ministries.

Since, as you believe, ''evilution'' is false, then give us some factual data about the diversity of life on the planet being the result of all biological life as we know it walking off the mythical Ark just a few thousand years ago. 

How do you account for fossil remains that show clear transitions from one species to another over millions of years? How do the religious extremists account for geologic time frames of millions of years vs. Just a few thousand? 

Ark'ists insist that the planet is a mere few thousand years old so explain the fossil evidence dating back hundreds of millions of years ago.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> So mythological animals are your "proof" evolution is fake?
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> ...






You're the one seeing things in stone formations and telling everyone they're old bones.

As far as I know they're just formations that happened because that's the way the rock solidifies.

Then you want to say that it's proof that evolution happens when those bones only show a superficial similarity to something else.

Looks to me like you're the one creating magical beasts in things. 

Next thing you'll be seeing animals and stuff in star formations.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> You're the one seeing things in stone formations and telling everyone they're old bones.


No retard, those would be paleontologists. Lets review:

You: uneducated slob who shouldn't even be commenting on this topic

Paleontologists: Experts with a lifetime of education and experience regarding fossils.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Did this shit for brains really just try to claim fossils are hoaxes?


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Mathematics is not science. Sorry. You know nothing about either mathematics or science.
> 
> So, enough of your embarrasisng nonsense. Back to the question:
> 
> ...


I already quoted you a reference. You just come back with more embarrassing personal definitions. 
No, you will not be able to prove we have descended from microbes in the sea, Mars or anything else other than placed here on earth by God and left the Garden of Eden some 6,000 years ago.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> I already quoted you a reference. You just come back with more embarrassing personal definitions.
> No, you will not be able to prove we have descended from microbes in the sea, Mars or anything else other than placed here on earth by God and left the Garden of Eden some 6,000 years ago.


Oops, you dodged the question again.

Let's try this again:

What would the evidence look like?

Be specific.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No retard, those would be paleontologists. Lets review:
> 
> You: uneducated slob who shouldn't even be commenting on this topic
> 
> Paleontologists: Experts with a lifetime of education and experience regarding fossils.







So you give your priests of a specific denomination some big long name so they can tell you what they see in the rocks like some fortune teller. 

That's very shamanistic of you.

Next you'll be seeing large animals in those formations that you think represent some long extinct animal that was killed off by some large asteroid or something.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Indeependent (Mar 30, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Darwin's finches - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schmuck...his fellow researchers proved the Finch stuff was bullshit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> So you give your priests of a specific denomination some big long name so they can tell you what they see in the rocks like some fortune teller


 I didn't give them that name.

So genius, what name would you give them -- that describes what they do -- in fewer letters? Let me guess, something  childish. "Stone wizards". 

Fossil studier? One fewer letter than  paleontologist but also one more word.

Your criticism of your betters only embarrasses you. You just accused the entire scientific community of being frauds and liars. Then you do a little peacock prance. So embarrassing to watch.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

In what the rest of us call "reality", Darwin's use of his own ideas to reconstruct the origins of bird samples was very successful.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I didn't give them that name.







So you're a cultist. 

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623704
> 
> So you're a cultist.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Oh no!

Hey damage... what sort of evidence would convince you that, well okay maybe, or even likely, humans evolved from an earlier ape species...?

Can you describe it?


----------



## Hollie (Mar 30, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623664
> 
> So you give your priests of a specific denomination some big long name so they can tell you what they see in the rocks like some fortune teller.
> 
> ...


So, the fossil record is just rocks forming in shapes that are consistent with hundreds of thousands of similar fossils?


That's quite a conspiracy theory.


----------



## Turtlesoup (Mar 30, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 622679
> 
> So you've seen these things happen over a long periods of time or is this one of those believe on faith because the great alter of scientific consensus kind of things says it's true?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE******


Actually it doesn't take that long---See experiments done on bunnies colors and of wolf to yorkie.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Hey damage... what sort of evidence would convince you that, well okay maybe, or even likely, humans evolved from an earlier ape species...?
> 
> Can you describe it?







So now you're not so sure of your expert evidence?

Maybe if one of your paleontologists read the bones you'll find your faith since you're only a cult follower.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623725
> 
> So now you're not so sure of your expert evidence?
> 
> ...


Oops, you dodged the question.

You came to the science section. Man up.

Answer the question.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> So, the fossil record is just rocks forming in shapes that are consistent with hundreds of thousands of similar fossils?
> 
> 
> That's quite a conspiracy theory.







I'm not the one creating dragons and other monsters out of what might be nothing more than fanciful formations in the rock  that may have been caused by nothing more than winds, gas, and water seepage.

Have you ever actually seen a real live breathing dinosaur? I think not.

How about that eohippus unicorn that doesn't have a horn? I think not.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, you dodged the question.
> 
> You came to the science section. Man up.
> 
> Answer the question.








Why should I? But since you insist...

Can you prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that the universe even existed more than a nanosecond ago?

The answer to that question is that you must have faith that it did. 

Sounds like some sort of cultish religion to me if you have that sort of faith.

Therefore you must believe in God.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Hollie (Mar 30, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623730
> 
> I'm not the one creating dragons and other monsters out of what might be nothing more than fanciful formations in the rock  that may have been caused by nothing more than winds, gas, and water seepage.
> 
> ...



Most people understand that real live dinosaurs became extinct millions of years ago. Have you ever actually read a book on earth history? Did you get your fossil conspiracy at the Benny Hinn Sunday school?

That's quite a conspiracy. It's just coincidence that hundreds of thousands of fossils have formed to be consistent in minute ways?


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Most people understand that real live dinosaurs became extinct millions of years ago. Have you ever actually read a book on earth history? Did you get your fossil conspiracy at the Benny Hinn Sunday school?
> 
> That's quite a conspiracy. It's just coincidence that hundreds of thousands of fossils have formed to be consistent in minute ways?







So I'll ask you the same question I asked your bud Fort Fun... You can prove definitively that the universe existed more than a nanosecond ago?

If you do then you must have faith in your belief that the world existed millions of years ago, which sounds sort of like a religious belief to me.

So you must have religious faith that things came into being which suggests you believe in God.

If you believe in God, then God must have created all things great and small.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Hollie (Mar 30, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623733
> 
> So I'll ask you the same question I asked your bud Fort Fun... You can prove definitively that the universe existed more than a nanosecond ago?
> 
> ...


So I’m fascinated by your fossil conspiracy theory. Is it possible that the gods performed a magic trick and magically formed hundreds of thousands of fossils just to play a cruel joke on you?


*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> So I’m fascinated by your fossil conspiracy theory. Is it possible that the gods performed a magic trick and magically formed hundreds of thousands of fossils just to play a cruel joke on you?
> 
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****







What makes you think I'm not just fucking the heads of a bunch of abusive atheists because of what they think of religion and rednecks?

However I've noted that neither you nor Fort Fun have answered my question about that nanosecond.

In answer to your question though... Perhaps the jokes on you.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Hollie (Mar 30, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623738
> 
> What makes you think I'm not just fucking the heads of a bunch of abusive atheists because of what they think of religion and rednecks?
> 
> ...



To follow up on your _Fossil Conspiracy Theory_™, why did the gods magically make hundreds of thousands of fossils and make them hundreds of millions of years old except to play a cruel joke on you?

I noticed you haven’t provided any support for your _Fossil Conspiracy Theory_™. The gods are very disappointed with you. 

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2022)

Hollie said:


> To follow up on your _Fossil Conspiracy Theory_™, why did the gods magically make hundreds of thousands of fossils and make them hundreds of millions of years old except to play a cruel joke on you?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****







At no time did I say the gods magically made such things. 

I said it was just wind, gas, and water seepage, making fanciful creations.

But if you want to believe that the gods created them who am I to dissuade you in your religious beliefs.

I have my own beliefs about God and they don't follow yours.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623732
> 
> Why should I? But since you insist...
> 
> ...


Oops, you dodged the question again.

What would be evidence? Describe some.

Surely your ungod is capable of such a thing as evolution. So don't hide behind that.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 30, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?
> 
> Not "it's all real!" or "only stupid people ask that question!" or some other nonsense.
> 
> Can you give me some true facts that we know about Darwinian evolution and how we know them?



It begins with a "D", second letter is an "a" and the third letter is an "r", boooshakalaka


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 30, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> It begins with a "D", second letter is an "a" and the third letter is an "r", boooshakalaka


Nailed it!


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, you dodged the question again.
> 
> What would be evidence? Describe some.
> 
> Surely your ungod is capable of such a thing as evolution. So don't hide behind that.







No I didn't. 

God did it because I have faith that we existed more than a nanosecond ago.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 30, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nailed it!



I is the man.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 30, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Obviously you lack a clear understanding of categorization Here ya go.  You're welcome.
> 
> View attachment 623637


Base on this, "Man" is the same


Hollie said:


> Seems pretty clear you're in denial. I gave you multiple references of instances of speciation and you failed to counter with anything but specious opinion.
> 
> The most glaring bit of ineptitude about your understanding of science matters was the stereotypical religious extremist example of "one creature became a new more advanced species like an ape to human.'' As is so typical for fundamentalist Christians, your revulsion for science is typically connected with a complete lack of schooling on the matters of science.
> 
> ...


You are right that things don't progress from simple to complex. It goes against physicals and thermal dynamics. Things go from complex to less complex, not the other way around. Or, from less intelligence to more intelligence. Just look at mankind right now. We've gone from clearly defining what a woman is to not knowing what a woman is. 
Let's go to the real topic, evolution. You try to dance around the real use of the word evolution. You know that when atheists and secularists speak of evolution of the species, they are talking specifically about mankind. There is no evidence that mankind has evolved from apes. No missing link. The statements that chimps are 98% that of human chromosomes is also found now to be a complete lie. Yet, it's still used as fact. 
Here's a shocker. Members of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints believe we have evolved and will continue to evolve. Here is the evolution: We were once pure intelligence (energy). Our Father and Mother in Heaven are able to procreate forever. Their children come out with bodies of much finer material than earthly bodies. They are spirit children. Billions, maybe trillion of us. Placed into those spirit bodies are the pure intelligences. So, now there are more complexed life forms. But, we could not progress to be like our Heavenly parents without being resurrect glorified beings like they are. So, this universe with this earth, and other worlds, were created to give our spirit bodies a physical body to learn to control the body, parts and passions of earthly physical bodies. We went from pre-earth life to earth life. For those that come to an age of accountability, they will be tested on development of "faith" in our God. Through Jesus Christ's atonement, as we make mistakes called sin, if we repent, we can be forgiven and receive our reward of glorified Celestial bodies, Terrestrial Bodies or Telestial bodies (Sun, Moon, Stars 1Corinthians chapter 15). There, we will progress in those glories. But, only in the Celestial Kingdom will we progress or evolve into glorified beings like our Heavenly Parents. We will be given our own universes to continue to evolution of intelligences. You won't find another religion that teaches these truths. 
Now, what about the animals? Well, they too have spirit bodies with intelligences in them as well. However, those intelligences are more limited and thus have been placed in animals here on earth and other worlds. Thus, secular Darwinism type of evolution is not possible with animals. No matter how many hundreds of thousands or millions of year of life, they will never become humans. As we saw with the story of Jesus and the swine. The animals could not handle the greater intelligences of the devil spirit children that were cast out of heaven (one-third).


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 30, 2022)

Isn't it amazing how all your scientific beliefs rely on faith that the universe existed for more than a nanosecond.

Evolution, and even life itself, happened all because it was in God's plan and we all have faith that it happened because we believe in the existence of such a simple thing as time.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Base on this, "Man" is the same
> 
> You are right that things don't progress from simple to complex. It goes against physicals and thermal dynamics. Things go from complex to less complex, not the other way around. Or, from less intelligence to more intelligence. Just look at mankind right now. We've gone from clearly defining what a woman is to not knowing what a woman is.
> Let's go to the real topic, evolution. You try to dance around the real use of the word evolution. You know that when atheists and secularists speak of evolution of the species, they are talking specifically about mankind. There is no evidence that mankind has evolved from apes. No missing link. The statements that chimps are 98% that of human chromosomes is also found now to be a complete lie. Yet, it's still used as fact.
> ...



Such street corner proselytizing doesn't address the fact of an ancient planet, biological evolution or speciation. Such things as ''spirit bodies'', ''spirit realms'' and various gods are claims typical of most religions and like other religions, your claims remain completely unsupported.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623739
> 
> At no time did I say the gods magically made such things.
> 
> ...


Ah. Your conspiracy theory is that wind, gas, and water seepage  made fanciful creations that just by coincidence resulted in hundreds of thousands of fossil remains that in many cases include resemblance to modern day articulated skeletal remains.

Fascinating conspiracy theory.

***CHUCKLE****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Ah. Your conspiracy theory is that wind, gas, and water seepage  made fanciful creations that just by coincidence resulted in hundreds of thousands of fossil remains that in many cases include resemblance to modern day articulated skeletal remains.
> 
> Fascinating conspiracy theory.
> 
> ***CHUCKLE****







Do you read palms and see portents in the heavens too?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623920
> 
> Do you read palms and see portents in the heavens too?
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Do you find conspiracies in all science related matters?

****CHUCKLE****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Do you find conspiracies in all science related matters?
> 
> ****CHUCKLE****







I can if that's what it takes to make some screws come loose in progressive atheist heads.

Have you figured out that nanosecond thingee yet?

After all it would take faith to allow for the time you desire for those there fossils to happen.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623740
> 
> No I didn't.
> 
> ...


Oops, dodged the question again.

Should I assume that your answer is that there can never possibly be evidence of such a thing?


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623924
> 
> I can if that's what it takes to make some screws come loose in progressive atheist heads.
> 
> ...


Your compulsive behavior toward atheists suggests converting to a religion that promotes Jihad. 

****CHUCKLE****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, dodged the question again.
> 
> Should I assume that your answer is that there can never possibly be evidence of such a thing?








Which question would that be that you didn't answer?

How's that faith coming?

Steal any good creation theories to explain your religious faith in time while not claiming to be religious?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> You can prove definitively that the universe existed more than a nanosecond ago?
> 
> If you do then you must have faith in your belief that the world existed millions of years ago, which sounds sort of like a religious belief to me.


Which is idiotic. We make safe bets based on evidence. That is not faith. You want to call it faith, because you want to put your primitive, faith based biefs on the same shelf with evidenced based determinations.

Given that you have no good argument to elevate your own faith based nonsense above the level of fairy tales and "because I say so", you have to try to drag evidenced based determinations down into the muck where your faith nonsense resides.

You have no choice. This is basically compulsive behavior on your part, because the alternative-- admitting  your faith based magical beliefs belong on the shelf with the spoon benders and alien abduction tales -- is something you can't accept.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623928
> 
> Which question would that be that you didn't answer?
> 
> ...


Oops, you dodged the question again.

I knew you would. That's the design of the question. It quickly separates the intellectual frauds from the rest.

And it works every time.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Your compulsive behavior toward atheists suggests converting to a religion that promotes Jihad.
> 
> ****CHUCKLE****







Where have I ever suggested that darlin'?

Are you seeing things with that psycobabble religion of yours?

Do you need a prop like a crystal ball to divine those things?

Have faith! Time will allow you to see many things, even in the stones of the earth.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Which is idiotic. We make safe bets based on evidence. That is not faith. You want to call it faith, because you want to put your primitive, faith based biefs on the same shelf with evidenced based determinations.
> 
> Given that you have no good argument to elevate your own faith based nonsense above the level of fairy tales and "because I say so", you have to try to drag evidenced based determinations down into the muck where your faith nonsense resides.
> 
> You have no choice. This is basically compulsive behavior on your part, because the alternative-- admitting  your faith based magical beliefs belong on the shelf with the spoon benders and alien abduction tales -- is something you can't accept.






I'm not the one seeing monsters in the rocks that you can't prove existed except in your acid trip dreams.

Show me a real living breathing T-Rex since you have so much faith in this thing called time.

You ask for people to believe you yet all you can produce is some pretty etched rocks that allowed you to imagine all sorts of horrendous monsters from your bad trip.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, you dodged the question again.
> 
> I knew you would. That's the design of the question. It quickly separates the intellectual frauds from the rest.
> 
> And it works every time.







Restate your question because obviously you're the one who's an intellectual fraud since you can't keep up with all you side trips from reality.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 31, 2022)

The only real fact people need to consider is that the notion of evolution does not really contradict their religion unless they want it to.

All a religious person needs to do is imagine a complex rather than simplistic God and view evolution as an illustration of one of the many miracles of God handiwork.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 31, 2022)

Dogmaphobe said:


> The only real fact people need to consider is that the notion of evolution does not really contradict their religion unless they want it to.
> 
> All a religious person needs to do is imagine a complex rather than simplistic God and view evolution as an illustration of one of the many miracles of God handiwork.






There's no complexity about it.

God exists.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623932
> 
> I'm not the one seeing monsters in the rocks that you can't prove existed except in your acid trip dreams.
> 
> ...


Oh look, dodged the question again.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Such street corner proselytizing doesn't address the fact of an ancient planet, biological evolution or speciation. Such things as ''spirit bodies'', ''spirit realms'' and various gods are claims typical of most religions and like other religions, your claims remain completely unsupported.


You cannot possibly compare our doctrine to other religions, especially mainstream Christianity, Judaism, Islam, Buddhism, Hinduism... As I mentioned, our intelligence is pure energy which goes right along with energy (mass) cannot be made nor destroyed. Therefore, this is all supported from the very foundation of life.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, you dodged the question again.
> 
> Let's try this again:
> 
> ...


Oops, you dodged the question again. Try again. What is your evidence we ascended from a microbe in the sea? Be specific...


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 31, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?
> 
> Not "it's all real!" or "only stupid people ask that question!" or some other nonsense.
> 
> Can you give me some true facts that we know about Darwinian evolution and how we know them?


Since it is the THEORY of Evolution, there are no FACTS.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> One species changing into another is called speciation and there are many examples. So, you are incorrect.
> 
> Biological evolution being the process that accounts for the diversity of life on the planet is the best explanation for that result.


That is one "theory"  There are no evolutionary FACTS.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Except for the proof that it happens and over long periods of time.


There is no PROOF, that is why it is considered Darwin's THEORY of Evolution.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Evolution is not directional. It does not advance linearly or directionally from dumb to smart or from simple to complex. The impression you have that it does so literally reeks of something you were taught at your fundamentalist madrassah. If that is the case, you are promoting falsehoods on their behalf. Lay off the fundie creation ministries.
> 
> How do you account for fossil remains that show clear transitions from one species to another over millions of years? How do the religious extremists account for geologic time frames of millions of years vs. Just a few thousand?
> 
> Ark'ists insist that the planet is a mere few thousand years old so explain the fossil evidence dating back hundreds of millions of years ago.



So, a microbe can evolve into a chicken. But, then the chicken can evolve into a fish. Then, the fish can evolve into venus flytraps. Then venus flytraps can evolve into birds. Then birds can evolve into snakes. Then snakes can evolve into apes. Then apes can evolve into dinosaurs. Then dinosaurs can evolve into chimps and then into humans. There, that's not directional.

There are no fossils that show a transition from one species to another over millions of years. There is no missing link from apes to humans. Just the made up idea that there is one yet found. 

There's plenty of evidence of the errors in methods of dating including geological. 








						Original Biochemistry Shows That Fossils Are Recent | The Institute for Creation Research
					






					www.icr.org
				




There's a lot more there to look at...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Oops, you dodged the question again. Try again. What is your evidence we ascended from a microbe in the sea? Be specific...


No , sorry, you must first tell me what some of that evidence might look like. Then I will try to meet your standard.

Intelligent people have no problem answering such a question. 

And, go.


You won't. Not ever. And we both know why.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> No , sorry, you must first tell me what some of that evidence might look like. Then I will try to meet your standard.
> 
> Intelligent people have no problem answering such a question.
> 
> ...


So, you should have no problem answering my question, which actually was before yours.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> So, you should have no problem answering my question, which actually was before yours.


I don't. The problem I have is meeting your apparently very secret and exacting standards for this evidence. Obviously, I could produce some of the evidence that has convinced the global scientific community and nearly every educated adult on the planet. Any child wth Google could do that.

There is a thread right now on this very topic that has plenty of evidence posted in it. But it has not convinced you.

And any intelligent adult who is not a fraud could and would answer my question.

So, let's try this again:

What are some examples of what this evidence would look like?

Be as specific as you can.


----------



## BackAgain (Mar 31, 2022)

Can you Name Three Actual Facts about Darwinism​
I think so. 
1. It is a theory named after Darwin. 
2. It posits that when creatures die because if things in their natural environment, the ones that survive are the ones who had some genetic trait that made their survival more likely and that this genetic trait itself then gets passed along to future generations because the survivors are the breeders. 
3. Darwin was on a ship called the Beagle.  Ok ok.  Maybe that’s just an actual fact about Darwin, not Darwinism. Give me a moment. 
3. The genetic traits that give the individual survivors can include speed, camouflage, intelligence etc., and since the breeders have these traits, there is an enhanced prospect that their offspring and lines of defendants will too thereby improving the prospects for the survival of that species.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, dodged the question again.








Which of your hallucinagenic questions would you like answered?

While you're at it you could start answering some of the questions I've asked if your brain can concentrate long enough on this reality to respond to them.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Which of your hallucinagenic questions would you like answered?


Just the one I have repeated a few timea.  Sorry, I didn't realize your traumatic head injury had such a drastic effect on your short term memory.

Here it is again:

What would, for example, the evidence that humans evolved from an earlier ape species look like, in your estimation?

Be as specific as you can. Normal, intelligent adults have no problem with this question.

(But you sure seem to be having a hard time with it.)

Now, ....the answer?


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> I don't. The problem I have is meeting your apparently very secret and exacting standards for this evidence. Obviously, I could produce some of the evidence that has convinced the global scientific community and nearly every educated adult on the planet. Any child wth Google could do that.
> 
> There is a thread right now on this very topic that has plenty of evidence posted in it. But it has not convinced you.
> 
> ...


Prove a fish has changed into a ferret...Prove any animal has changed into a new animal...There are no missing links.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Prove a fish has changed into a ferret..


Oops, there is your science illiteracy again.

All I can do is provide evidence that ferrets have fish as ancestors. But first:

What do you think some of that evidence might look like?

You must answer. If you can't answer, how will you even know if you are looking at evidence or not? You would just be wasting my time.

Man, you guys SURE are having a hard time with this simple question.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Just the one I have repeated a few timea.  Sorry, I didn't realize your traumatic head injury had such a drastic effect on your short term memory.
> 
> Here it is again:
> 
> ...







I've already answered that question oh brain damaged one (Was it all that acid you took in college?) but since you insist my repeating it...

Once you admit your faith in God all things are possible and since you're insistent that time exists then you're admitting that God exists.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Once you admit your faith in God all things are possible and since you're insistent that time exists then you're admitting that God exists.


That is not an answer to the question I asked.

Let's try this again.

What would some of the evidence that humans evolved from earlier apes look like, in your estimation?

Goddamn you're having a hard time with this.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> You cannot possibly compare our doctrine to other religions, especially mainstream Christianity, Judaism, Islam, Buddhism, Hinduism... As I mentioned, our intelligence is pure energy which goes right along with energy (mass) cannot be made nor destroyed. Therefore, this is all supported from the very foundation of life.


I can clearly compare your religion to any religion past or present, especially Judaism. Did you not know that Christianity stole its theology from Judaism? What is the OT?

There are many valid reasons for choosing not accepting the coercive heaven and hell doctrines of Christianity.  Learning, knowledge, maturity, among them. I have to note that overwhelmingly, believers don’t make considered choices about their religious belief. Their belief is merely an acceptance of the cultural, societal and familial gods of convenience. Let's be honest, Most religions, Christianity at the top of the list, don’t coerce their adherents via promises of free thinking and individualistic expression, they use fear. I have no reason to believe I’m going to hell for not obeying a religious doctrine. The concept only derives from various religious texts and tales and fables. These tales are derived to invoke fear. Fear is a powerful motivational tool. What better way for an elite ruling class to coerce conformance from the toiling masses than to threaten them with such things as burning flesh, eternal damnation and eternal pain.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Prove a fish has changed into a ferret...Prove any animal has changed into a new animal...There are no missing links.


Prove Arks, a 6,000 years old flat earth. 

Identify for us how the fossil evidence is consistent with a young earth. Other than claiming the fossil evidence doesn't exist or is one, grand, global conspiracy, account for a a planet that was teeming with life millions of years ago. 

I should note that ''missing links'' is a nonsense slogan used by the extremist ID'iot creationer ministries. 

You were given many examples of speciation but rejected it all with nothing but hurt feelings. Creationers admit that a "kind" (an ambiguous, non-scientific term) can change into different species (i.e. a dog "kind" can evolve into wolves, coyotes, foxes, and all types of domestic dogs) but they insist that it must stop there. They give no reason for this fabricated limitation. They just can't accept "macroevolution", because it contradicts a literal interpretation of the bible. There is no limit to the degree that a species can change. Given enough time, a fish-like species can evolve into a amphibian-like species, an amphibian-like species can evolve into a reptilian-like species, a reptilian-like species can evolve into a mammalian-like species, and an ape-like species can evolve into the modern human species. 



My expectation is that you dismiss it all but I could go on for pages and pages. What are your countering arguments? Can you show me an example of the gods magical powers? What diseases have the gods cured?

What populations have the gods made taller using supernaturalism?


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Since it is the THEORY of Evolution, there are no FACTS.


Except for the facts.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Prove Arks, a 6,000 years old flat earth.
> 
> Identify for us how the fossil evidence is consistent with a young earth. Other than claiming the fossil evidence doesn't exist or is one, grand, global conspiracy, account for a a planet that was teeming with life millions of years ago.
> 
> ...


You haven't produced one provable FACT in support of the THEORY of evolution.  No scientist on earth has ever accepted Darwin's as anything more than one THEORY.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Prove Arks, a 6,000 years old flat earth.











						Archaeologists '99.9 percent sure' remains of Noah's Ark discovered
					

ARCHAEOLOGISTS have long sought to explore the bible's most famous stories - and a group of evangelical christians were convinced that they had found the remains of Noah's Ark.




					www.express.co.uk
				



More factual than Darwin's THEORY


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> You haven't produced one provable FACT in support of the THEORY of evolution.  No scientist on earth has ever accepted Darwin's as anything more than one THEORY.


You might want to read up on the subject.

Of course evolution has been observed. Shocker! A great deal of medical science uses germ theory to understand mutations in genes as a way to produce drugs ( antibiotics for one example), or seasonal flu shots for another example. And no, evolutionary theory is not built on any series of unimaginably huge quantum leaps. I believe I know where you got that notion from but that’s why science cures disease while so-called “creation science” cures, well… nothing at all.

Here’s an example: https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...-taller/94ba4f2d-68f9-49ed-9617-0d3287f41a1f/


Why is it I have this sense that you are not the spokesperson for all scientists?


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Why is it I have this sense that you are not the spokesperson for all scientists?


You have every opportunity to link a site that says Darwin's THEORY is fact.  In the more than 60 years that I have been aware of Darwin, I have never heard one scientist call evolution a fact.  It is a theory, nothing more, nothing less.  BTW  I didn't say one word about quantum leaps--you are getting your arguments crossed.  Please keep up.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Archaeologists '99.9 percent sure' remains of Noah's Ark discovered
> 
> 
> ARCHAEOLOGISTS have long sought to explore the bible's most famous stories - and a group of evangelical christians were convinced that they had found the remains of Noah's Ark.
> ...


As factual as factual gets when charlatans are involved.





__





						Who is (NAMI) Noah's Ark Ministries International?
					





					www.bible.ca
				




Did you miss Don Patton being involved with another fraud?









						#2093: Don Patton
					

Don Patton is a young-earth creationist , close associate of Carl Baugh  of Paluxy River footprints-fame , and leader of Metroplex Instit...




					americanloons.blogspot.com
				




#2093: Don Patton​Don Patton is a young-earth creationist, close associate of Carl Baugh of Paluxy River footprints-fame, and leader of Metroplex Institute of Origins Science (MIOS) near Dallas. Patton is often referred to as “Dr. Patton”, and he has claimed to have a Ph.D. (or a “Ph.D. candidacy”) in geology from Queensland Christian University in Australia, an unaccredited diploma mill. The WND calls him a “_geologist_,” which really should on its own be pretty good evidence that he isn’t.

A reasonably central figure in the creationist movement, Patton was for instance, because of his anti-science credentials, invited to testify before the Texas Board of Education during the 2009 evolution hearings, where his testimony was sufficiently insane – at the “no, _The Flintstones _is really a documentary”-level – to win the sympathy of board member Barbara Cargill and subsequently earn him the 2009 Crocoduck Award.

Patton is particularly famous for his quote-mining abilities and practices (a good collection here; another example is here), which often reach staggering levels of dishonesty, including quotes from _The Origin of Species_(like most creationists, Patton predictably thinks of _Origin_as some sort of Bible for Biologists, being fully unable to comprehend that, as opposed to his own views, science, well, _evolves_) of questions Darwin raises without quoting his answers (thus suggesting to his readers that Darwin had none and throws his hands up), as well as a quotation with an ellipsis that _spans four whole chapters_of the book. Otherwise, his claims are characterized by claiming that gaps in the fossil record is evidence against evolution (no, he really doesn’t get it), complaints about radiometric dating, as well as the “were you there” gambit that so nicely demonstrates the complete lack of grasp of the basic idea of _science _(i.e. testing hypotheses about the not-directly-observed by their observable predictions) so characteristic of young-earth creationists. Another illustration of his inability to distinguish scientific inquiry from religious dogma is his tendency to refer to biologists as “_people with great faith in evolution_” or “_devout evolutionists_.”

*Diagnosis: As delusional as they come, and as so many of them Patton compensates for lack of reason with fundamentalist zeal. It would be fair to call him “dishonest”, but we suspect he is delusional enough not to notice himself. Tireless, though – we’ll give him that.*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> In the more than 60 years that I have been aware of Darwin, I have never heard one scientist call evolution a fact.


So what? You are an ignorant fool who knows nothing about this topic. Are we to believe you managed to get no education on this topic, but have also surveyed the world's scientists on it?

Hey professor:

Some theories are TRUE.

What do we call things that are true?

Let's ask the celebrated evolutionary biologist, Steven Gould:

*Evolution as Fact and Theory*

by Stephen Jay Gould



			https://wise.fau.edu/~tunick/courses/knowing/gould_fact-and-theory.html


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> You have every opportunity to link a site that says Darwin's THEORY is fact.  In the more than 60 years that I have been aware of Darwin, I have never heard one scientist call evolution a fact.  It is a theory, nothing more, nothing less.  BTW  I didn't say one word about quantum leaps--you are getting your arguments crossed.  Please keep up.


Biological evolution is a fact. You have every opportunity to discuss that with Don Patton. 

Tell us more ''facts'' about the Ark'ists. Odd that they claim to have found the Ark but like other charlatans, never quite seem to offer more than ''we're sure... just nothing to offer other than we're sure.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Biological evolution is a fact. You have every opportunity to discuss that with Don Patton.
> 
> Tell us more ''facts'' about the Ark'ists. Odd that they claim to have found the Ark but like other charlatans, never quite seem to offer more than ''we're sure... just nothing to offer other than we're sure.


There is more concrete evidence to support the ark than there is to support evolutionary theory.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> There is more concrete evidence to support the ark than there is to support evolutionary theory.


Lie.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> There is more concrete evidence to support the ark than there is to support evolutionary theory.


That's odd. As there is no evidence for an ark, I prefer to side with science fact.

Here's your ark, cabal. You didn't know they made a fool of you?

*A very convincing photo but... *the wood in the photo below was planted by Parasut after he "discovered" Noahs' Ark. Like an "Easter egg hunt" NAMI was taken to the Ark "movie set" and found the wood they brought back. No one from NAMI has any direct knowledge where the really wood came from. According to one source some of the wood came from an old barn, however, other sources said the large wood came from an old ferryboat from the city of Trabzon near the Black Sea that Paraşüt bought with the Chinese. The workers also brought some things from the Hot Springs at Kaplica (at Diydan). Nothing has been published about the wood and it is likely from the old wooden ship that Parasut purchased to help build the ark movie site. The white (plastic?) beads were removed from the "Ark site", but NAMI refuses to identify what they are.




			https://www.bible.ca/ark/NAMI-noahs-ark-discovered-found-made-in-china-fraud/NAMI-noahs-ark-fraud-baba-parasut-chinese-team.jpg


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> That's odd. As there is no evidence for an ark, I prefer to side with science fact.
> 
> Here's your ark, cabal. You didn't know they made a fool of you?
> 
> ...


Did, Did Not, Did, Did Not.  Run along.  You have proven nothing, nor have I which leads to the inevitable reason that both are "theories"  that cannot and to this point have not been proven to anyone's satisfaction.  Come back when you have that PROOF.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Did, Did Not, Did, Did Not.  Run along.  You have proven nothing, nor have I which leads to the inevitable reason that both are "theories"  that cannot and to this point have not been proven to anyone's satisfaction.  Come back when you have that PROOF.


Floating conspiracy theories about what you don't know is not a good look. 

What did you think of the ark'ists you paraded around? Pretty embarrassing, right?


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, there is your science illiteracy again.
> 
> All I can do is provide evidence that ferrets have fish as ancestors. But first:
> 
> ...


Prove that ferrets have fish as ancestors. Go ahead...Keep making stupid statements.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Floating conspiracy theories


What conspiracy theories?  I think you have been hitting the hooch.  I have floated no conspiracy theories--neither evolutionary nor ark.  I don't know how you would tie conspiracies to either.  YOU presented the ark question.  The OP is about evolution being a theory or fact.  I opined that it is theory which you have done nothing to disprove.  Either keep up, on topic or STFU.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> What conspiracy theories?  I think you have been hitting the hooch.  I have floated no conspiracy theories--neither evolutionary nor ark.  I don't know how you would tie conspiracies to either.  YOU presented the ark question.  The OP is about evolution being a theory or fact.  I opined that it is theory which you have done nothing to disprove.  Either keep up, on topic or STFU.


It's embarrassing, right? You cut and pasted an ark tale without ever looking to see what you cut and pasted. You furthered the agenda of frauds and charlatans. Dint be an accomplice to fraud and charlatans.

You ducked for cover, earlier. There's a term used by those with an education in the sciences that describes changes in populations over time.

Here’s an example: https://www.washingtonpost.com/arch...-taller/94ba4f2d-68f9-49ed-9617-0d3287f41a1f/

The rapid westernization of this traditional Asian society has brought such major changes in diet and lifestyle that Japanese people have experienced one of the fastest collective growth spurts ever recorded, according to public health officials.

What's the term used to describe changes in populations over time?


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I can clearly compare your religion to any religion past or present, especially Judaism. Did you not know that Christianity stole its theology from Judaism? What is the OT?
> 
> There are many valid reasons for choosing not accepting the coercive heaven and hell doctrines of Christianity.  Learning, knowledge, maturity, among them. I have to note that overwhelmingly, believers don’t make considered choices about their religious belief. Their belief is merely an acceptance of the cultural, societal and familial gods of convenience. Let's be honest, Most religions, Christianity at the top of the list, don’t coerce their adherents via promises of free thinking and individualistic expression, they use fear. I have no reason to believe I’m going to hell for not obeying a religious doctrine. The concept only derives from various religious texts and tales and fables. These tales are derived to invoke fear. Fear is a powerful motivational tool. What better way for an elite ruling class to coerce conformance from the toiling masses than to threaten them with such things as burning flesh, eternal damnation and eternal pain.


The great philosopher Kwai Chang Kaine once said that "Fear" can allow us to focus better. Too much fear will cause us to see less as in tunnel vision and not be able to react properly. So, with the proper understanding and use of fear, we can better choose the correct path. We will better know the safe path to eternal life. We have to have opposites in our life to learn to choose the right path. So, when we say we have the fear of God in us, we also have clarity of God and are able to choose the correct path. If you don't fear hell then you will do things that might get you there. 
As far as coercion, that depends upon the leader of a Church and ability to coerce. You still don't understand that my Church's brand of Christianity isn't mainstreet Christianity. We don't take away anyone's right to choose their own path. We offer the true Gospel and outcomes possible and let people govern themselves. We believe that most people will get to heaven. The only ones are those that deny the Holy Ghost which is simply in the very face of God they deny God and refuse to bow their knee and confess Jesus is the Christ. Even those in Noah's days are offered heaven as clarified in 1Peter 3:18-20. There are three degrees of Glory in heaven. 1Corinthians chapter 15. The vile that eventually repent will receive the lesser Glory of the stars (telestial glory). Those who were good people but lacked a strong testimony of Jesus Christ will receive Terrestrial Glory of the "Moon. Those with a strong testimony will receive Celestial Glory of the Sun.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Prove that ferrets have fish as ancestors. Go ahead...Keep making stupid statements.


To you?

Okay. Tell me what some of that proof would look like.

What would be "proof", to you?

Normal, intelligent adults have no time answering this question.

But you sure are having a hard time with it.

(Spoiler alert: you will never answer. Not ever. The question is designed to make people like you have a hissy fit and take your ball and go home. Normal people have no problem. )


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Prove Arks, a 6,000 years old flat earth.
> 
> Identify for us how the fossil evidence is consistent with a young earth. Other than claiming the fossil evidence doesn't exist or is one, grand, global conspiracy, account for a a planet that was teeming with life millions of years ago.
> 
> ...


Ya how come those fish are still fish or amphibians? What happened? There is no proof of an ape evolved into a human. Just science fiction imagination. 
There's lots of evidence of a young earth. But, you can't just dismiss it because it doesn't follow your atheist narrative.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Ya how come those fish are still fish or amphibians?


This is a question one might expect from a child just learning about evolution for the first time. 

Or Herschel Walker.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That is not an answer to the question I asked.
> 
> Let's try this again.
> 
> ...








 The only one making this hard is yourself and your unwillingness to believe that God made it possible.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> The only one making this hard is yourself and your unwillingness to believe that God made it possible.


Oops, sorry, you don't get to hide behind  your sky fairies. Maybe gods or demons created everything, including evolution.

It doesn't have any bearing on the question you are too big a sissy to answer.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> It's embarrassing, right? You cut and pasted an ark tale without ever looking to see what you cut and pasted. You furthered the agenda of frauds and charlatans. Dint be an accomplice to fraud and charlatans.
> 
> You ducked for cover, earlier. There's a term used by those with an education in the sciences that describes changes in populations over time.
> 
> ...


Take another drink, you're rambling and definitely not on topic.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> The great philosopher Kwai Chang Kaine once said that "Fear" can allow us to focus better. Too much fear will cause us to see less as in tunnel vision and not be able to react properly. So, with the proper understanding and use of fear, we can better choose the correct path. We will better know the safe path to eternal life. We have to have opposites in our life to learn to choose the right path. So, when we say we have the fear of God in us, we also have clarity of God and are able to choose the correct path. If you don't fear hell then you will do things that might get you there.
> As far as coercion, that depends upon the leader of a Church and ability to coerce. You still don't understand that my Church's brand of Christianity isn't mainstreet Christianity. We don't take away anyone's right to choose their own path. We offer the true Gospel and outcomes possible and let people govern themselves. We believe that most people will get to heaven. The only ones are those that deny the Holy Ghost which is simply in the very face of God they deny God and refuse to bow their knee and confess Jesus is the Christ. Even those in Noah's days are offered heaven as clarified in 1Peter 3:18-20. There are three degrees of Glory in heaven. 1Corinthians chapter 15. The vile that eventually repent will receive the lesser Glory of the stars (telestial glory). Those who were good people but lacked a strong testimony of Jesus Christ will receive Terrestrial Glory of the "Moon. Those with a strong testimony will receive Celestial Glory of the Sun.


The above is better saved for a Sunday school audience.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 31, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> thats adaptation through breeding and environment not evolution,, they are all still dogs,,



Hate to tell you, but adaptation through breeding and environment is basically evolution.  If the environment changes, only those with the traits to continue to survive will breed, resulting in variations of the species.

And, fwiw, all dogs come from wolves.  Early man managed to domesticate wolves, and then through selective breeding came up with all the different varieties we have today.

Another place where you can see selective breeding resulting in extreme differences in the species is to look at how many different varieties of rock doves (homing pigeons) there are.  They all started off as rock doves several hundred years ago, but then mankind started selective breeding (think of mankind as the environmental variation).  And, if you've ever been to a show for those birds, you would see some that appear impossible to be of the same species, but they are.

If you want to see evolution on a shorter scale, look at the research and experimentation that scientists have done with fruit flies.  Because of their short life span and breeding ability, they can "evolve" or change in just a few generations which only takes a couple of years for humans to see.

Same thing with looking at the way mankind has managed to cross breed plants to come up with many different varieties that have their own unique characteristics.  Some wheat can grown in very dry conditions that would kill other varieties of wheat.

Yes, evolution exists.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Take another drink, you're rambling and definitely not on topic.



I wasn't a bit surprised you were embarrassed by that silly ark adventure fraud. Did it occur to you that charlatans take advantage of people who they believe are naive and gullible?


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 31, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Hate to tell you, but adaptation through breeding and environment is basically evolution.  If the environment changes, only those with the traits to continue to survive will breed, resulting in variations of the species.
> 
> And, fwiw, all dogs come from wolves.  Early man managed to domesticate wolves, and then through selective breeding came up with all the different varieties we have today.
> 
> ...


thats whats called micro evolution not the macro evolution where the claim of things like a t rex turned into chickens and apes turned into humans,,

micro isnt really evolution but as you say just breeding and environment,,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> thats whats called micro evolution not the macro evolution


Fake terms, made up by ignorant creationists.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Fake terms, made up by ignorant creationists.


the evos made that one up,,


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Mar 31, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> the evos made that one up,,


Oh yeah, I forgot you are an attention begging sock puppet who intentionally says stupid and wrong shit for attention.

Like this Santo's Rug freak I used to know. 

I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I wasn't a bit surprised you were embarrassed by that silly ark adventure fraud


You should have been.  You brought the ark into the discussion that the OP stated as, 
Can you Name Three Actual Facts about Darwinism. You should be embarrassed.​


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 31, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> thats whats called micro evolution not the macro evolution where the claim of things like a t rex turned into chickens and apes turned into humans,,
> 
> micro isnt really evolution but as you say just breeding and environment,,



You said it yourself, it's micro EVOLUTION.  The type of evolution you are talking about took place over millions of years (and your basic human really doesn't have a good idea of what a million of anything looks like, anything past 100,000 becomes just a number or a term, not something they can actually visualize).  

Breeding and environment IS evolution.  As things change or some variation of the species becomes better suited to the environment, the ones that cannot adapt die off, resulting in the change to the species.  Just because the evolution is forced by mankind via selective breeding doesn't mean it's not evolution, just that man is forcing it to happen rather than waiting for the environment to change the resulting species.  One of the things I've noticed in some of your posts is that you are calling for it to happen within a couple of hundred years, but that can't happen as evolution happens on a several generations scale, not several years. 

You also seem to be looking for backwards evolution (asking if man can evolve back into an ape).  I don't think that reverse evolution can happen, because in evolution, some traits are lost, never to return again, meaning that some traits are lost forever.

And, interestingly enough, there is proof that humans are still evolving, based on their environment changing.  People in 1st world countries are taller than people several hundred years ago.  And, there are other changes in the human race that have happened over the past several hundred years, which is because of our advances in science, medicine, and the ability to grow food better and faster, meaning people eat much better now than they did in the past.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 31, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> You said it yourself, it's micro EVOLUTION.  The type of evolution you are talking about took place over millions of years (and your basic human really doesn't have a good idea of what a million of anything looks like, anything past 100,000 becomes just a number or a term, not something they can actually visualize).
> 
> Breeding and environment IS evolution.  As things change or some variation of the species becomes better suited to the environment, the ones that cannot adapt die off, resulting in the change to the species.  Just because the evolution is forced by mankind via selective breeding doesn't mean it's not evolution, just that man is forcing it to happen rather than waiting for the environment to change the resulting species.  One of the things I've noticed in some of your posts is that you are calling for it to happen within a couple of hundred years, but that can't happen as evolution happens on a several generations scale, not several years.
> 
> ...


I call it breeding and environment,,

ther is no proof anything is turning into something else as evolution claims happens or happening,,


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 31, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> You said it yourself, it's micro EVOLUTION.  The type of evolution you are talking about took place over millions of years (and your basic human really doesn't have a good idea of what a million of anything looks like, anything past 100,000 becomes just a number or a term, not something they can actually visualize).
> 
> Breeding and environment IS evolution.  As things change or some variation of the species becomes better suited to the environment, the ones that cannot adapt die off, resulting in the change to the species.  Just because the evolution is forced by mankind via selective breeding doesn't mean it's not evolution, just that man is forcing it to happen rather than waiting for the environment to change the resulting species.  One of the things I've noticed in some of your posts is that you are calling for it to happen within a couple of hundred years, but that can't happen as evolution happens on a several generations scale, not several years.
> 
> ...












						The Evolution Of The Ford Mustang (Captured In Pictures)
					

What’s so special about the Ford Mustang now? Is it its looks? The engine power and road handling? Or its undeniable legacy?




					www.hotcars.com


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> You should have been.  You brought the ark into the discussion that the OP stated as,
> Can you Name Three Actual Facts about Darwinism. You should be embarrassed.​


Gargantuan, bolded text. You're embarrassed about charlatans taking advantage of you, right?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Mar 31, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> I call it breeding and environment,,
> 
> ther is no proof anything is turning into something else as evolution claims happens or happening,,



Again, you should go to a rock dove show sometime.  Some of those birds look nothing like their cousins a couple of aisles over.  I've seen some that look like normal birds, some with fluffy feet, and some that look like they don't even have heads.   Selective breeding took and turned those birds into way different animals than what their ancestors were originally.  Same thing with dogs.  It doesn't matter if it's a Chihuahua, Boxer, Terrier, St. Bernard or any other breed you can name, they all descended originally from wolves.


----------



## progressive hunter (Mar 31, 2022)

ABikerSailor said:


> Again, you should go to a rock dove show sometime.  Some of those birds look nothing like their cousins a couple of aisles over.  I've seen some that look like normal birds, some with fluffy feet, and some that look like they don't even have heads.   Selective breeding took and turned those birds into way different animals than what their ancestors were originally.  Same thing with dogs.  It doesn't matter if it's a Chihuahua, Boxer, Terrier, St. Bernard or any other breed you can name, they all descended originally from wolves.


all of them are still doves/birds,,


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> The Evolution Of The Ford Mustang (Captured In Pictures)
> 
> 
> What’s so special about the Ford Mustang now? Is it its looks? The engine power and road handling? Or its undeniable legacy?
> ...


You didn't know biological evolution applies to biological organisms?

The term 'biological' might have clued you in. Or not.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> I call it breeding and environment,,
> 
> ther is no proof anything is turning into something else as evolution claims happens or happening,,


Except for the evidence showing something is turning into something else. There are places called ''schools'' where such knowledge can be learned.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> the evos made that one up,,


''evos''. 

You post as 'James Bond' using your other account.


----------



## Concerned American (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Gargantuan, bolded text. You're embarrassed about charlatans taking advantage of you, right?


Run along, troll.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Run along, troll.


Any more ark tales you want to offer?


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 31, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> This is a question one might expect from a child just learning about evolution for the first time.
> 
> Or Herschel Walker.


Can't answer a simple questions.


----------



## Cougarbear (Mar 31, 2022)

Hollie said:


> The above is better saved for a Sunday school audience.


You thought you knew what it meant but didn't. It's quite common. Fear sharpens the clarity for a proper response. Too much fear paralyzes the person. So, the follower of God isn't paralyzed in your concept of fear. But, the non-believer is.


----------



## Hollie (Mar 31, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> You thought you knew what it meant but didn't. It's quite common. Fear sharpens the clarity for a proper response. Too much fear paralyzes the person. So, the follower of God isn't paralyzed in your concept of fear. But, the non-believer is.



You thought preaching might win converts but it didn’t.

Fear of angry gods is the theme in creationer dogma. A rigid talking point is set up: either you are absolutely certain about the efficacy of bible stories and the gods or you are doomed to the most awful tortures that the men who wrote the bibles could create in their most vivid imaginations.. The writers of the bible stories understood the fear they could introduce and thus the power they wielded. Bible'ists will sometimes admit doubts about their own salvation and will admit to their fear of angry gods. It's really a sad existence to live in trembling fear of angry, capricious gods.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 623648
> 
> You're the one seeing things in stone formations and telling everyone they're old bones.
> 
> ...


They've reconstructed entire skeletons from those "rocks."

Do get out a little.


----------



## Dadoalex (Mar 31, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Base on this, "Man" is the same
> 
> Things go from complex to less complex, not the other way around. Or, from less intelligence to more intelligence. Just look at mankind right now. We've gone from clearly defining what a woman is to not knowing what a woman is.
> Let's go to the real topic, evolution. You try to dance around the real use of the word evolution. You know that when atheists and secularists speak of evolution of the species, they are talking specifically about mankind. There is no evidence that mankind has evolved from apes. No missing link. The statements that chimps are 98% that of human chromosomes is also found now to be a complete lie. Yet, it's still used as fact.
> ...


First...






Based on actual factual fossil evidence clearly identifying each of these as current human ancestors.

AND

 Uh huh...
So a hydrogen atom in space bumps into another atom and they merge, they continue to merge more and more mass growing bigger and bigger until, it collapses under it's own mass and explodes into a star.

But simple things cannot become complex?

GEEZ>


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> They've reconstructed entire skeletons from those "rocks."
> 
> Do get out a little.







I'm sure after a bad acid trip many things can be created by the designs they see in rocks.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 1, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 624355
> 
> I'm sure after a bad acid trip many things can be created by the designs they see in rocks.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Well done.
You prove your ignorance and total lack of intellect with every post.
Seems your evolution stopped at poop throwing and butt sniffing.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 1, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Can't answer a simple questions.


That's right you can't. We both know I could go find the evidence that has convinced all of the educated people on the planet.
But we both know you will NEVER answer myq uestion.

Because it is designed to make frauds like you degenerate into quivering blobs and run away. 

Works every time.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 1, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 624355
> 
> I'm sure after a bad acid trip many things can be created by the designs they see in rocks.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Oh look, trollboi is back.

Gonna answer the question?


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 1, 2022)

Hollie said:


> You thought preaching might win converts but it didn’t.
> 
> Fear of angry gods is the theme in creationer dogma. A rigid talking point is set up: either you are absolutely certain about the efficacy of bible stories and the gods or you are doomed to the most awful tortures that the men who wrote the bibles could create in their most vivid imaginations.. The writers of the bible stories understood the fear they could introduce and thus the power they wielded. Bible'ists will sometimes admit doubts about their own salvation and will admit to their fear of angry gods. It's really a sad existence to live in trembling fear of angry, capricious gods.


I'm not trembling. Whose trembling? Just you.


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 1, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> First...
> 
> View attachment 624285
> 
> ...


Nice theory but inaccurate even from a big bang view. The formation of galaxies and starts and planets are animal life objects. Are they. You conflated two different things. Again, there is no evidence that we are related to any of those smaller creatures. Here is a more accurate description.


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 1, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> That's right you can't. We both know I could go find the evidence that has convinced all of the educated people on the planet.
> But we both know you will NEVER answer myq uestion.
> 
> Because it is designed to make frauds like you degenerate into quivering blobs and run away.
> ...


More nonsense. You can't find anything...


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Well done.
> You prove your ignorance and total lack of intellect with every post.
> Seems your evolution stopped at poop throwing and butt sniffing.







Not as much as your own ignorance in believing that anything existed more than a nanosecond ago.

Can you prove anything existed prior to now or are we supposed to accept that on "faith"?

That latter doesn't sound very scientific... it sounds like a belief in God to me. 

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh look, trollboi is back.
> 
> Gonna answer the question?







Already did. You just don't like the direction its taking you.

How's that faith coming along for you?

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 1, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> More nonsense. You can't find anything...


Your squealing and trolling will not cover up the fact that my question has exposed you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 1, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Already did.


You are a shameless liar. As usual.

Let's try again.

What would the evidence look like, in your estimation?


----------



## james bond (Apr 1, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You are a shameless liar. As usual.


Three Facts of Evolution.  Pick one and you'll finally be right.
1.  It's a BIG lie.
2.  It's a BIGGER lie.
3.  It's the BIGGEST lie.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> Three Facts of Evolution.  Pick one and you'll finally be right.
> 1.  It's a BIG lie.
> 2.  It's a BIGGER lie.
> 3.  It's the BIGGEST lie.


At least the fraud sockpuppet james bond  has a pair and admits that no evidence could possibly convince him, and that when he asks for evidence, he is just being a childish, nauseating little troll.

Maybe Damaged Eagle  and Cougarbear  will grow a pair like James one day.

But I doubt it.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> You are a shameless liar. As usual.
> 
> Let's try again.
> 
> What would the evidence look like, in your estimation?







After you admit your faith in the passage of time and that therefore God must exist, a lot like the evidence presented in theory, which in turn means it must be all God's doing.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 1, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 624652
> 
> After you admit your faith in the passage of time and that therefore God must exist, a lot like the evidence presented in theory, which in turn means it must be all God's doing.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Oops, dodged the question again. What a sissy.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> At least the fraud sockpuppet james bond  has a pair and admits that no evidence could possibly convince him, and that when he asks for evidence, he is just being a childish, nauseating little troll.
> 
> Maybe Damaged Eagle  and Cougarbear  will grow a pair like James one day.
> 
> But I doubt it.







But then you've never had a pair otherwise you wouldn't keep lying about how you haven't been answered.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, dodged the question again. What a sissy.







Like I posted. You refuse to accept the evidence presented to you because of your close minded assumptions.

One day you might make cardinal as you kneel at the alter in the mighty church of scientific consensus.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 1, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 624657
> 
> But then you've never had a pair otherwise you wouldn't keep lying about how you haven't been answered.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Oops, sissyboi dodged the question again. Funny that you would come to troll the science section, then just end up embarrassing yourself thoroughly.

Hey there Shaman Eagle the Sissy, what do you make of this? Just people imagining things?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 1, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 624658
> 
> Like I posted. You refuse to accept the evidence presented to you because of your close minded assumptions.
> 
> ...


Oops, sissyboi dodged the question again.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oops, sissyboi dodged the question again. Funny that you would come to troll the science section, then just end up embarrassing yourself thoroughly.
> 
> Hey there Shaman Eagle the Sissy, what do you make of this? Just people imagining things?
> 
> ...








Is that one of those Rorschach pictures where I'm supposed to imagine things made by gas and water seepage?

You should talk to Hollie about it since she has a crystal ball.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 1, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> Is that one of those Rorschach pictures where I'm supposed to imagine things made by gas and water seepage?


Haha, what a sissy you are. Terrified of your own shadow. A true intellectual lightweight.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 1, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> I'm not trembling. Whose trembling? Just you.


Why would I be trembling?  I don't accept your God tales as true.


----------



## surada (Apr 1, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?
> 
> Not "it's all real!" or "only stupid people ask that question!" or some other nonsense.
> 
> Can you give me some true facts that we know about Darwinian evolution and how we know them?











						Fox Nation's Lara Logan says Rothschilds paid Darwin to invent evolution
					

Lara Logan has been know to spread antisemitism and conspiracy theories. Last November, she compared Dr. Anthony Fauci to the Nazi doctor Josef Mengele.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## james bond (Apr 1, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> At least the fraud sockpuppet james bond  has a pair and admits that no evidence could possibly convince him, and that when he asks for evidence, he is just being a childish, nauseating little troll.
> 
> Maybe Damaged Eagle  and Cougarbear  will grow a pair like James one day.
> 
> But I doubt it.


The global flood changed everything on the Earth.  Then your atheist scientists tried to explain it with Darwinism, evolution and long time.  Of course, the Bible and global flood had already explained it correctly.  However, Satan had to counter the Bible with Darwinism and evolution.  We saw Darwinism led to social Darwinism, Nazism, Hitler and the Holocaust.

The future evolution is more difficult to explain in scientific terms.  It isn't just arguing over creation science vs. evolution.  The future evolution is supposed to lead to some future Antichrist occurrence and the end of the world.  The evolution from natural selection will eventually fool the majority from creation science and Christianity to majority evolution.  Then the Antichrist will enact the second abomination of desecration and cause the end of the world.


----------



## surada (Apr 1, 2022)

progressive hunter said:


> someone saw these and wrote about them at the time,,
> 
> no one has ever seen one kind of animal turn into another,kind,,


That's not evolution. Evolution is adaptation.


----------



## surada (Apr 1, 2022)

james bond said:


> The global flood changed everything on the Earth.  Then your atheist scientists tried to explain it with Darwinism, evolution and long time.  Of course, the Bible and global flood had already explained it correctly.  However, Satan had to counter the Bible with Darwinism and evolution.  We saw Darwinism led to social Darwinism, Nazism, Hitler and the Holocaust.
> 
> The future evolution is more difficult to explain in scientific terms.  It isn't just arguing over creation science vs. evolution.  The future evolution is supposed to lead to some future Antichrist occurrence and the end of the world.  The evolution from natural selection will eventually fool the majority from creation science and Christianity to majority evolution.  Then the Antichrist will enact the second abomination of desecration and cause the end of the world.


The second abomination of desolation was in 70 AD.


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Apr 1, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Haha, what a sissy you are. Terrified of your own shadow. A true intellectual lightweight.








Actually that's what I think of you.

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## james bond (Apr 1, 2022)

surada said:


> The second abomination of desolation was in 70 AD.


You people need to put security at your temple.


----------



## Colin norris (Apr 2, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?
> 
> Not "it's all real!" or "only stupid people ask that question!" or some other nonsense.
> 
> Can you give me some true facts that we know about Darwinian evolution and how we know them?


Did you get some "actual" facts? 
Try just normal facts.   They're more available.


----------



## surada (Apr 2, 2022)

james bond said:


> You people need to put security at your temple.


I'm Episcopalian.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 624799
> 
> Actually that's what I think of you.
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Because self delusion is your top talent.


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 2, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Your squealing and trolling will not cover up the fact that my question has exposed you.


Explaining the same thing over and over expecting a different result only give you that insanity claim. And, it's well deserved...


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 2, 2022)

surada said:


> I'm Episcopalian.


We forgive you.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> We forgive you.


Religious authoritarianism is not a good look.


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Why would I be trembling?  I don't accept your God tales as true.


You are trembling having temper tantrums trying to justify your fear of God by trying to prove there is no God in order to hide your sins.


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 2, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Religious authoritarianism is not a good look.


Why is it that atheists, liberals, leftists, Democrats are the least happy people on earth?


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> You are trembling having temper tantrums trying to justify your fear of God by trying to prove there is no God in order to hide your sins.


You're getting pretty frantic.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Why is it that atheists, liberals, leftists, Democrats are the least happy people on earth?


Why is it the hyper-religious are so angry and self-hating?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 2, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Explaining the same thing over and over expecting a different result only give you that insanity claim. And, it's well deserved...


Oh no, you just lumped me in with all the smartest and most educated people on the planet.

Was that supposed to be an insult? You freaks are so far gone....


----------



## Hollie (Apr 2, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?
> 
> Not "it's all real!" or "only stupid people ask that question!" or some other nonsense.
> 
> Can you give me some true facts that we know about Darwinian evolution and how we know them?


Name one specific thing about the gods that is true.


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Why is it the hyper-religious are so angry and self-hating?


We aren't. We are happy Christians spending time forgiving others and asking for forgiveness. We love ourselves because we are brothers and sisters with the Savior.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> We aren't. We are happy Christians spending time forgiving others and asking for forgiveness. We love ourselves because we are brothers and sisters with the Savior.


I'm not so sure about that. The evangelicals claim Roman Catholics aren't Christian. Mormons? Whew. Tirades start to fly.


----------



## Orangecat (Apr 4, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?


1. It was named after Charles Darwin.
2. Generally speaking, the strong do survive.
3. It's a theory, not a fact.


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I'm not so sure about that. The evangelicals claim Roman Catholics aren't Christian. Mormons? Whew. Tirades start to fly.


Don't know. Not true for all. LDS certainly don't do that and are very happy... I can tell you don't seem to be.


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 4, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Oh no, you just lumped me in with all the smartest and most educated people on the planet.
> 
> Was that supposed to be an insult? You freaks are so far gone....


Enjoy being insane...


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Don't know. Not true for all. LDS certainly don't do that and are very happy... I can tell you don't seem to be.


Who made you the LDS politburo spokesperson?


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 4, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Who made you the LDS politburo spokesperson?


I'm a member of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints. have been for 44 years. I'm 68 now. I'm a convert from Judaism. 
We are as most people who believe in God of Israel. Happy, joyful, faithful, obedient and look forward to eternal life.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 4, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> I'm a member of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints. have been for 44 years. I'm 68 now. I'm a convert from Judaism.
> We are as most people who believe in God of Israel. Happy, joyful, faithful, obedient and look forward to eternal life.



Thats fine. Not everyone needs threats from angry gods to be happy, joyful, faithful, obedient and live a meaningful life.

That eternity party is quite a hook used to lure adherents.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 4, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> . We are happy Christians spending time forgiving others and asking for forgiveness


*and failing 7th grade science tests, while trying to tell people what's what about science.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Apr 4, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> 1. It was named after Charles Darwin.
> 2. Generally speaking, the strong do survive.
> 3. It's a theory, not a fact.


I agree.

Number 2. is correct via Darwinian circular reasoning, that defines "strong" as able to survive.

Cockroaches are not nearly as strong as T-Rex was, for example.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Apr 4, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Number 2. is correct via Darwinian circular reasoning, that defines "strong" as able to survive.


Just so painfully stupid.

Darwin didn't "theorize" that "the strong survive, because the strong survive".He postulated strength as only one selective pressure in a huge list of selective pressures. Sexual selection. Fur color from environment. Etc

He outlined the idea of fitness. Why white bunnies in the north, and brown bunnies further south. Why peacock tails.

He said it was self evident that these models had an advantage in fitness. Else, they would be different models. That isn't circular reasoning.  It explains why peacock tail feathers exist, or bright red animals that are easily seen by predators, or wingless birds, etc etc.

It therefore wasn't just about strength, or speed, or size, or breeding rate. It was about likelihood of passing on the individual's genotype.

Basically, he had humanity's "DUH" moment and explained that things which appear to be designed are not. I.e., all living creatures. 

And the nutters have never gotten over it.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Apr 4, 2022)

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> 1) Living things adapt to their environment over long periods of time
> 2) Living things seek out features and advantages in mates to pass on to their offspring
> 3) Evolution happens over long periods of time and lead to survival of the fittest and most adaptable creatures of any given species.


That is only an example of what darwin found to occur in species, not of how it occurs, suppose the story of adam and eve were true, who's to say those things would not occur due to the hand of god?


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 6, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Thats fine. Not everyone needs threats from angry gods to be happy, joyful, faithful, obedient and live a meaningful life.
> 
> That eternity party is quite a hook used to lure adherents.


See, we understand that they aren't threats. They are direction in life in which everyone needs. If there is no punishment then there is no benefit either keeping the Commandments of God. We need opposition in order to understand anything and everything. Otherwise, people would just accept Satan's plans and be lost forever in their sins. Satan is the one angry because he was cast out of Father's presence for rebellion. And, those who fight against the Father and Son are being taught lies about our Father in Heaven and Jesus Christ. Such as yourself.


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 6, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> *and failing 7th grade science tests, while trying to tell people what's what about science.


Nothing I've written is incorrect. All you have are guesses called theories. I have fact from Father in Heaven.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 6, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> See, we understand that they aren't threats. They are direction in life in which everyone needs. If there is no punishment then there is no benefit either keeping the Commandments of God. We need opposition in order to understand anything and everything. Otherwise, people would just accept Satan's plans and be lost forever in their sins. Satan is the one angry because he was cast out of Father's presence for rebellion. And, those who fight against the Father and Son are being taught lies about our Father in Heaven and Jesus Christ. Such as yourself.


Living in trembling fear of "Satans" is a sad existence.

I'm not clear on what lies I'm being taught about your supernatural father.

Why are you assuming that anyone who doesn't believe as you do is fighting against your supernatural father?


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 6, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Nice theory but inaccurate even from a big bang view. The formation of galaxies and starts and planets are animal life objects. Are they. You conflated two different things. Again, there is no evidence that we are related to any of those smaller creatures. Here is a more accurate description.
> 
> View attachment 624633


No, I didn't.
Your refusal to understand the analogy only demonstrates your willful ignorance.
AND
Without evolution, there is no big bang.  It's all "god."
So off to Kentucky with you where you can see actual "evidence" of humans riding dinosaurs to work.

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 6, 2022)

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 624634
> 
> Not as much as your own ignorance in believing that anything existed more than a nanosecond ago.
> 
> ...


Man you are stupid.
If you're beyond birth...
You've existed for a long as you've been alive.

There's your proof sparky.  "something that existed prior to now."

Geez


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> Living in trembling fear of "Satans" is a sad existence.
> 
> I'm not clear on what lies I'm being taught about your supernatural father.
> 
> Why are you assuming that anyone who doesn't believe as you do is fighting against your supernatural father?


You are either for God or against God. There is no in between. No fence sitters. And, as you are doing here, you are against God trying to destroy the faith of others. You are angry about something and this causes your rebellion. Sad...


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 7, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> No, I didn't.
> Your refusal to understand the analogy only demonstrates your willful ignorance.
> AND
> Without evolution, there is no big bang.  It's all "god."
> ...


LOL!!! Good one! Wait until Uncle Joe gets rid of all gasoline powered cars for electric cars that no one can afford. We will need dinosaurs to get around for sure! Go Fred!

Yes, there is no Big Bang meaning no evolution. Just natural selection.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 7, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> You are either for God or against God. There is no in between. No fence sitters. And, as you are doing here, you are against God trying to destroy the faith of others. You are angry about something and this causes your rebellion. Sad...


I'm convinced the religious extremists don't understand the damage they do to religious belief with such ridiculous, absolutist beliefs that defy reasonable people.

Your extremist position quite clearly derives from your religious fundamentalism. Fortunately, your extremist views are not shared by most Americans. Your extremist views are typical for what we might find in some Pakistani tribal backwater which is why I'm forever grateful that this nation has a throttle called rule of law which prevents you extremists from imposing your absolutist views on women.

Angry, hateful religious extremists. Sad.


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> I'm convinced the religious extremists don't understand the damage they do to religious belief with such ridiculous, absolutist beliefs that defy reasonable people.
> 
> Your extremist position quite clearly derives from your religious fundamentalism. Fortunately, your extremist views are not shared by most Americans. Your extremist views are typical for what we might find in some Pakistani tribal backwater which is why I'm forever grateful that this nation has a throttle called rule of law which prevents you extremists from imposing your absolutist views on women.
> 
> Angry, hateful religious extremists. Sad.


What extreme position? Just another buzz word that is used when a position doesn't match up with your own. Look at the damage that is being done to small children and even teenagers by extreme liberals on many issues; political, covid19, sexual confusion....
Angry, hateful non-religious people who want to kill anyone who disagrees with them. Can't even tell jokes anymore.


----------



## toobfreak (Apr 7, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?



It is SPELLED "Darwinism."
It pertains to evolution.
It was really proven by Alfred Russel Wallace whom Darwin stole the proof from!


----------



## Hollie (Apr 7, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> What extreme position? Just another buzz word that is used when a position doesn't match up with your own. Look at the damage that is being done to small children and even teenagers by extreme liberals on many issues; political, covid19, sexual confusion....
> Angry, hateful non-religious people who want to kill anyone who disagrees with them. Can't even tell jokes anymore.


What extremist position?

"_You are either for God or against God_".

I suppose sch an extremist position expands the number of people you can loathe. The swath of people across the planet who are not religious or hold to a faith different from yours, even a version of Christianity different from yours, can all be on your hate list.

You certainly have the right to promote such an insular position but the majority of Americans disagree with your _extremist _position.

I'd much prefer that Christian values are kept under the bootheel of secular law.

Not that a good burning at the stake once in a while isn't fun and games.


----------



## Dadoalex (Apr 7, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> LOL!!! Good one! Wait until Uncle Joe gets rid of all gasoline powered cars for electric cars that no one can afford. We will need dinosaurs to get around for sure! Go Fred!
> 
> Yes, there is no Big Bang meaning no evolution. Just natural selection.


Natural selection, fool, IS evolution.

It happens in the stars
It happens on this planet
Those that survive can pass their genes/geology on to their successors.

No god required.


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 7, 2022)

Hollie said:


> What extremist position?
> 
> "_You are either for God or against God_".
> 
> ...


You mean like in the old USSR or like current day China or North Korea. That's really your goal because of something happened to you atheists who hate so much. I know many atheists who don't share your view. They are nice people who even get involved with some of our Church activities. Because they have come to find out that religious people aren't so extreme as you think. There will be some. But most are not. There are some atheists who believe it's their mission to keep Christian values sequestered completely like yourself, or Stalin, or Hitler, or Putin....


----------



## Cougarbear (Apr 7, 2022)

Dadoalex said:


> Natural selection, fool, IS evolution.
> 
> It happens in the stars
> It happens on this planet
> ...


You know it is not. Natural selection is a giant dragon fly becoming smaller and smaller so it can better survive. It's still a dragon fly. Evolution would be after 100 million years, that same dragon fly becomes and elephant.


----------



## Hollie (Apr 7, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> You mean like in the old USSR or like current day China or North Korea. That's really your goal because of something happened to you atheists who hate so much. I know many atheists who don't share your view. They are nice people who even get involved with some of our Church activities. Because they have come to find out that religious people aren't so extreme as you think. There will be some. But most are not. There are some atheists who believe it's their mission to keep Christian values sequestered completely like yourself, or Stalin, or Hitler, or Putin....


You poor, persecuted dear. I know many people of religion and few are as extreme as the thumpers on this board.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 3, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Nothing I've written is incorrect. All you have are guesses called theories. I have fact from Father in Heaven.


hahahaha

So embarrassing. So childish. You don't even know what a scientific theory is. You should not even be commenting in this section of the board.


----------



## Cougarbear (May 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> hahahaha
> 
> So embarrassing. So childish. You don't even know what a scientific theory is. You should not even be commenting in this section of the board.


He who laughs first shall laugh last...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 3, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> He who laughs first shall laugh last...


Life is not a truck stop bumper sticker, Cletus.


----------



## Cougarbear (May 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Life is not a truck stop bumper sticker, Cletus.


For some, it will be. And you have been warned of the consequences of denying Christ.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 3, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> For some, it will be. And you have been warned of the consequences of denying Christ.


Your magical threats carry no weight with me, shaman.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 3, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Evolution would be after 100 million years, that same dragon fly becomes and elephant.


haahahahah

So, so dumb. Just, embarrassing.


----------



## Cougarbear (May 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> haahahahah
> 
> So, so dumb. Just, embarrassing.


Answer the question...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 3, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Answer the question...


What question? You haven't posted a single question mark on this page. Are you going into a magical trance or something?


----------



## james bond (May 3, 2022)

Seymour Flops said:


> Name three specific things about Darwinism that are true?


1. It's a LIE.
2. It's based on uniformitarianism or long time which is also a LIE.
3. There's no hard evidence or facts to back it up, but there's a lot of BS papers and articles that atheist scientists wrote to get money from the USG or educational institutions, so people believe it.


----------



## Cougarbear (May 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What question? You haven't posted a single question mark on this page. Are you going into a magical trance or something?


Really slow. Glad you aren't a scientist...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 3, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Really slow. Glad you aren't a scientist



Says the moron who would fail a 6th grade science quiz. I am not compelled.


----------



## Cougarbear (May 3, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Says the moron who would fail a 6th grade science quiz. I am not compelled.


 Fort Fun speaking on Science....Look at gravity!!!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (May 3, 2022)

Cougarbear said:


> Fort Fun speaking on Science....Look at gravity!!!


Haha, sockpuppet begs for attention


----------

